# [SOLVED] - b43 (LP-PHY) and 2.6.33

## oslinux

Hi all,

I recently installed 2.6.33-gentoo kernel because i was having problems with 2.6.32 and my wireless card (A broadcom 4312 core revision 15) due to b43 lp-calibration missing in that kernel version.

When i boot everything works fine but the wireless card, using WICD it says "No wireless networks found" and the last output in dmesg is wlan0: link is not ready.

iwconfig shows "no wireless extensions" on all of my devices, including wlan0.

i tried unloading/reloading b43 but it's still not working.

using almost the same configuration (I used make oldconfig when i switched to 2.6.33) the wireless card works on a 2.6.32-gentoo kernel.

i even tried a 2.6.34-rc2 kernel but the card doesn't work.

this is the output of dmesg:

http://pastebin.com/M5aeY2wv

and this is the kernel .config:

http://pastebin.com/bHvJ0vc4

Thank you for any help.Last edited by oslinux on Sat Mar 27, 2010 1:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roarinelk

I *think* this may be your problem:

```

# CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is not set 

```

----------

## oslinux

thank you!

now it works!

i did not enable that because i thought it was not needed for this broadcom driver as it's brand new (still experimental!)

----------

## roarinelk

It's not the driver that requires it, but userspace tools (iwconfig, ...)

----------

## Rexilion

However, Wext is going to be deprecated soon. You might also want to try:

CONFIG_CFG80211, which is a newer alternative to WEXT.

----------

